

Ask HN: Groupon meets oDesk - sharemywin

Does the HN community see a market for a groupon site for software development. Someone posts a project idea, people pledge to fund the development of the project, bids for the project are accepted, once project is accepted source is available for users. A more complicated use case for software/website is the code is hosted and users split up marketing.
======
frankphilips
Can't you do something like that on Kickstarter?

~~~
sharemywin
yes that would be the idea. But you can outsource the work and the output is
shared in some kind of licensing arrangement which might havea resell
component to it.

------
sharemywin
contact me via email on my profile if anyone would be interested in using this
platform.

